# Shopping for an adjustable keyboard & mouse tray (HTPC).



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right forum for this but ever since I built a PC and connected it to a TV I've been trying to figure out the best way to use a keyboard and mouse from a couch.

At first I found a simple wooden board just the right size for a wireless keyboard and mouse and just laid that in my lap. It works but after a while it makes my legs really sore. Now I've just got the board sitting on top of an ottoman but it's not idea since I can't have everything directly in my lap.

I've been looking up adjustable laptop trays so see if I could find something I can both slide right up to my lap and adjust to where it's at about waist level (when sitting down). I'm just asking around to see if anyone knows what kind of prices I should be paying for that kind of furniture.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Would something like THIS work? There are plenty of other examples HERE and HERE


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

yustr said:


> Would something like THIS work? There are plenty of other examples HERE and HERE


That first one looks like it might work, though I don't know if I need to be paying $102 for it. Has anyone else used these for keyboards and knows if the cheaper ones are reliable?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi RedSwirl :wave:

Mrs WereBo used to use something like this, some time ago, and was very happy with it. Sadly she's got it 2nd-hand and a leg broke off eventually :sad: - *Link*

Nowadays, she uses one of these for her laptop - *Link*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I use a keyboard with a touch pad on it so no mouse is needed. It was a whole lot better than looking for the mouse all the time when I had both. 

the following is what I use

Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400 with Built-In Multi-Touch Touchpad, Black: Electronics


----------

